

Ask HN: Anyone else having trouble accessing HN from Germany lately? - question1

Sorry, if this has been asked before, but since a couple of days I can not seem to access news.ycombinator.com from Germany through Unitymedia. I tried different DNS and the hostname is properly resolved but Safari and Firefox can not seem to connect. I can access www.ycombinator.com without a problem. Interestingly "downforeveryoneorjustme.com" tells me it is down, whereas "downforeveryoneorjust.me" tells me it is up. Has anyone else had this problem? Does this have to do with some CDN? I'm writing this through a proxy.
======
question1
Seems to be fixed now.

